# Best magnetic wireless charging mount, for note 9 or other large phones



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I know that the scoshe magnetic vent mount is great. That is what I am currently using, however they are now offering magnetic charging holders, that will have less wear and tear on plugging my phone in all the time when doing food deliveries. Anyone using one of the magnetic, wireless, vent mounts? I have a 2010 Prius, so I have multiple options, including a cd slot for mounting.
TIA


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Not sure what your options are if you require a charging mount, but for a solid magnetic mount I use a CD slot magnetic holder. Driving over huge potholes and cobblestone streets don't even faze it, even with my 10.1" Samsung Galaxy Tab.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I am thinking something like this.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075ZQ6D4Q/?tag=ubne0c-20
Just want to hear reviews on quality. The idea is to have magnet and charging with no wires, kill 2 birds at once.

In terms of the tablet, is that rooted and does it allow you to hotspot from your phone to accept rides, or is it for other purposes? I have rooted tablets and phones in the past, so may be something I would explore again. More information is appreciated if you don't mind. The split screen on the Note 9 is working out pretty well.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Personally, I've broken air vent slats using the air vent mounts. If you're thinking about using a tablet, you're probably going to put a LOT of stress on the mount, and IMO a CD slot mount is infinitely stronger and more secure and won't permanently damage your vehicle. (Unless you're listening to CDs LOL) 

FWIW, my Galaxy Tab isn't rooted. I use my phone as a hotspot, and connect my tablet to my phone via wifi. Tablet runs Uber driver (old version), Lyft driver, Waze and Google Maps without issue. (Music and phone calls are streamed from my phone to the car via bluetooth)


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Below are 2 that I use. Inexpensive and both work great. I would suggest buying extra metal plates, especially if you’re using a tablet or large phone.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

gotrocks said:


> Below are 2 that I use. Inexpensive and both work great. I would suggest buying extra metal plates, especially if you're using a tablet or large phone.


... but these don't have wireless charging!


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I know that the scoshe magnetic vent mount is great. That is what I am currently using, however they are now offering magnetic charging holders, that will have less wear and tear on plugging my phone in all the time when doing food deliveries. Anyone using one of the magnetic, wireless, vent mounts? I have a 2010 Prius, so I have multiple options, including a cd slot for mounting.
> TIA


Just a heads up that wireless charging will likely not keep up with your phone's charging needs. It totally depends on the # of apps etc that you're running, brightness settings etc. Personally I have a Note 8 typically running 4 rideshare apps, Waze, and some sort of music program. It will slowly discharge (albeit slower than otherwise) if I'm using anything except a 2.1a charger, including my car's USB.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

NewJerseyFlyer said:


> Just a heads up that wireless charging will likely not keep up with your phone's charging needs. It totally depends on the # of apps etc that you're running, brightness settings etc. Personally I have a Note 8 typically running 4 rideshare apps, Waze, and some sort of music program. It will slowly discharge (albeit slower than otherwise) if I'm using anything except a 2.1a charger, including my car's USB.


 You should ensure it's fast charging compatible. Samsung limits their charging to 10 watts anyway (probably to preserve integrity of the battery of over the course of years). The trend of rapid charging is probably why phone batteries seem to be going bad so quickly.


----------



## slecto4e (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve had mine for 10 years. Best I’ve found.Ihave the adjustable so it has held 20 different phones


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I dont think some of you know what wireless charging means


----------



## slecto4e (Oct 17, 2018)

I've had mine for 10 years. Best I've found.Ihave the adjustable so it has held 20 different phones


----------

